# Quereinsteiger-Set



## Paulsdt (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

gleich eines vorneweg: ich habe keine praktischen Vorkenntnisse zum Fliegenfischen. :vik:
Als passionierte Spinnangler, habe ich an der Küste bisher nur mit Wobbler, Blinker und Co. gefischt. Dies soll sich aber demnächst ändern, denn ich plane die Neuanschaffung einer Kombi zum Fliegenfischen auf Meerforelle.
Da in der warmen Brühe beim Watangeln aktuell nicht so viel geht, möchte ich den Sommer dazu nutzen mich mit der Technik vertraut zu machen und am See vom Boot Barschen und kleinen bis mittleren Hechten nachzustellen. Auch damit sollte die Rute also umgehen können, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber wie gesagt auf dem Einsatz an der Küste.
Nach meiner Recherche sollte sich eine Rute in #7 zw. 9-10ft gut dazu eignen, stimmt das so?
Was ist von den Sets einschlägiger Händler zu halten und erfüllen diese den von mir beabsichtigten Zweck? Beispielsweise:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/sets/meerforellen-set-tfo-sea-trout-fliegenrute-vosseler-fliegenrolle-und-coastal-fliegenschnur?group%5B47%5D=2304

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/sets/meerforellen-set-bvk-fliegenrute-xact-fliegenrolle-und-coastal-fliegenschnur?group%5B9%5D=75&group%5B47%5D=2327&group%5B2%5D=177

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/sets/vision-silver-set-einhand-fliegenrute
Außerdem würde mich noch interessieren, ob man mit einem solchen Tackle auch Weißfische wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brachsen beangeln kann. Hier in MV/BB gibt es wenige Salmoniden-Strecken und nach dem ich einige Videos vom Fliegenfischen auf Weißfische gesehen habe, fand ich den Gedanken daran, den Angeltag beim Fliegenfischen auf Rotfeder ausklingen zu lassen sehr entspannend. |rotwerden
Ist eine #7 Rute dafür viel zu straff?  

Entschuldigt diese banalen Fragen eines Grünschnabels.

Tight lines


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Hallo,

vom Meerforellenfischen an der Küste habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich habe nur welche in norwegischen Flüssen gefangen.
Die 7er Rute dürfte für Meerforellen schon reichen (können aber andere sicher besser beantworten), für die Fischerei auf Rotfedern und Co. ist sie klar überdimensioniert, hier wäre einen 4er oder 5er richtig.
Aber es stimmt, auf Rotfedern mit der Fliegenrute kann es sehr gut gehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Paulsdt (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für die Fischerei auf Rotfedern und Co. ist sie klar überdimensioniert, hier wäre einen 4er oder 5er richtig.
> Aber es stimmt, auf Rotfedern mit der Fliegenrute kann es sehr gut gehen.
> ...



Habe nun beschlossen, erstmal eine Rute einer unteren Klasse zu kaufen, die 4er Greys GR30 in 8ft wird es wahrscheinlich. 
Dazu noch eine passende Rolle, dann kann ich über den Sommer erstmal lernen zu werfen und die Weißfische nerven. #:
Vielleicht bin ich ja dann gegen Ende des Jahre soweit, dass ich mir etwas auf mich "abgestimmtes" für die Mefo-Angelei kaufen kann, mit Probewerfen und so... #6

Würde mir vielleicht noch jemand eine WF-Schwimmschur empfehlen?
Und dann noch mal was zum Vorfach:
Brauch man für Nymphen und Trockenfliege, unterschiedliche? Schwimmen die alle und die beschwerte Nymphe zieht das bloß mit runter?


----------



## ClasicII (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Moin!
Als Schnur kann ich dir die empfehlen.
Scientific Anglers Frequency Boost 
Habe die seit vorgestern selbst in benutzung und bin sehr zufrieden.

Mit dem vorfach mache ich es genau so wie du es geschrieben hast.
Gruss


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*



Paulsdt schrieb:


> Und dann noch mal was zum Vorfach:
> Brauch man für Nymphen und Trockenfliege, unterschiedliche? Schwimmen die alle und die beschwerte Nymphe zieht das bloß mit runter?



Hallo,

beim Nymphenfischen nehme ich Fluorcarbon, zumindest für die letzten 1 - 1,5 Meter, es ist schwerer und sinkt daher besser (schneller). Auch brauchst Du hierfür nicht unbedingt ein gezogenes (verjüngtes) Vorfach. Ich nehme hierzu meist  1-1,5 Meter 30er oder auch 28er dann einen Pitzenbauerring und daran nochmal so 1 - 1,5 Meter 14er bis 20er, je nach Einsatz. Beim Trockenfliegenfischen hingegen ist ein gezogenes/verjüngtes Vorfach unabdingbar. Allerdings kannst Du hier beim letzten Meter auch mit einem Pitzenbauerring etwas tricksen und letzten Endes einiges an Geld sparen.
Also ja, Du brauchst unterschiedliche Vorfächer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Zufälligerweise angle ich auch mit der Gr30 4# 8´.
Schnurempfehlungen sind natürlich immer schwierig, da es ja auch auf Individuelle Vorlieben/Einsatztzweck/Gewässer ankommt. Ich beangle kleine Tieflandflüsse mit teilweise erheblichem Uferbewuchs und Böschungen und wenig Rückraum. Selten geht die effektive Distanz über 10 m. 
Als für meine Zwecke ideal, nahkampftauglich und für mich sehr wichtig -anfängerfreundlich hat sich die Schnur Guideline Presentation Evolve in #5 erwiesen. Hört sich jetzt für die 4#er Greys etwas übermotorisiert an, zumal die Presentation ja auch etwa über dem Aftma Gewicht liegt (fast ne 6#|rolleyes), aber die Kombi wirft sich sehr einfach und gutmütig. Wurde mir auch bei ADH fishing empfohlen. Ich bin sehr happy.
Rollen sind ja bekanntlich nicht so wichtig, aber wer mag schon so einen grobben fetten plastikklotz? Ich erfreu mich an der Orvis Battenkill II.l) Die ist leicht, wertig gebaut, hübsch und eigentlich ganz erschwinglich. Harmoniert ganz schön mit der 4#er Greys. Small Arbor ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache, ebenso wie die click&pawl Bremse. Prinzipiell geht natürlich jede Rolle, in den niedrigen Klassen dient sie ja eh nur schnuraufbewahrung.
Aber wie gesagt, man muss selber nach Gusto, Gewässer und
Einsatzzweck entscheiden. Auf dem Fliegenfischerforum gibt es rewies zu ca. 1 000 000 Schnüren, zwar alle als hervorragend gepriesen (|rolleyes), aber da kenn man sich ein Bild über die technischen Werte machen.

tight lines,
minimax


----------



## ClasicII (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem mal eine neue rolle gegönnt.
Hab mich schließlich für die Orvis Battenkill entschieden.
Ist wirklich eine bomben Rolle.


----------



## Fyrdraca (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Moin!

Die Orvis Battenkill LA ( mit großem Kern) habe ich auch schon seit Jahren im Einsatz und die ist immer noch Top! Klare Empfehlung! 

Gruß

Fyrdraca


----------



## Kuddel1968 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Hallo Paulsdt
Ich kann dir auch nur feine Geschirr für die Weißfisch-Angelei mit der Fliege / Nymphe empfehlen. Aber was richtig Spaß macht sind nicht nur die Rotfedern, sondern auch Barsche kannst du mit Nymphen richtig ärgern.
In kleineren und flacheren Gewässern macht es richtig Spaß die Stachelritter an die Nymphe zu bekommen. Mittlerweile werde ich hier bei mir in der Gegend nicht mal mehr komisch beäugt, weil man mich kennt und so manch einer gestaunt hat, was hier mit der Fliegenrute geht.


----------



## Paulsdt (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die vielen Tipps! 
Habe mir nun erstmal die Greys Gr30 # 4 8ft bestellt, nachdem sie beim Händler nicht zu finden war. Als Rolle werde ich entweder die Battenkill II oder die Vosseler RC wählen. Bei diesem Einsatzgebiet ist eine Bremse wohl Nebensache :g



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Beim Trockenfliegenfischen hingegen ist ein gezogenes/verjüngtes Vorfach unabdingbar. Allerdings kannst Du hier beim letzten Meter auch mit einem Pitzenbauerring etwas tricksen und letzten Endes einiges an Geld sparen.
> Also ja, Du brauchst unterschiedliche Vorfächer
> Lajos



Dann werde ich meine Fluobestände ein wenig auffüllen und im Zweifel noch mal ein verjüngtes Vorfach besorgen. Der direkte Vergleich schadet ja im Zweifel nur dem Portemonnaie. :q



Kuddel1968 schrieb:


> Hallo Paulsdt
> Aber was richtig Spaß macht sind nicht nur die Rotfedern, sondern auch Barsche kannst du mit Nymphen richtig ärgern.
> In kleineren und flacheren Gewässern macht es richtig Spaß die Stachelritter an die Nymphe zu bekommen.



Kannst du mir da bei den Nymphen einen Tipp geben, womit ich die Barsche überlistet bekomme?
Und kann ich mit der # 4 eigentlich auch kleine Popper oder Barschstreamer a la Wooly Bugger werfen oder sind die dafür zu schwer? ;+

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*



Paulsdt schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da bei den Nymphen einen Tipp geben, womit ich die Barsche überlistet bekomme?
> Und kann ich mit der # 4 eigentlich auch kleine Popper oder Barschstreamer a la Wooly Bugger werfen oder sind die dafür zu schwer? ;+
> 
> Gruß von der Küste




Hallo,

in einem unserer Mischgewässer (wo eben neben Forellen auch viele andere Fischarten vorkommen) habe ich als Beifang öfters Barsche auf verschiedene Nymphen.
Mal ausprobieren; Goldkopfnymphen in hell, dunkel und meliert, mache ich z. B. meistens, wenn ich an ein fremdes Gewässer komme, eine geht meistens (manchmal auch alle).
Ein kleiner Popper sollte noch gehen, ein Wooley Bugger ist schon grenzwertig. Probiere es auch mal mit der Alexandra (eine sehr bekannte Nassfliege welche von vielen schon als kleiner Streamer betrachtet wird) mit der sind manchmal richtige Überraschungsfänge möglich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thombable (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Das ist relativ...gehen geht es schon, richtig Spaß macht es mit schwerem Zeug vorn dran nicht mehr mit einer 4er Schnur...


----------



## steinforelle (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*



Paulsdt schrieb:


> Würde mir vielleicht noch jemand eine WF-Schwimmschur empfehlen?
> Und dann noch mal was zum Vorfach:
> Brauch man für Nymphen und Trockenfliege, unterschiedliche? Schwimmen die alle und die beschwerte Nymphe zieht das bloß mit runter?



Petri Paulsdt,

da du keine "praktischen Vorkenntnisse" besitzt würde ich dir 
erstmal zu einer günstigen Schwimmschnur (ca. 20€) raten. Ob 
du eine DT oder WF Schnur nimmst, ist Geschmacksache, aber 
auch teilweise abhängig von der jeweiligen Rute und Fliege.
Zur nächsten Saison könntest du dir immer noch eine hochpreisige 
Schnur zulegen. 

Ja, Nymphen und Trockenfliegen benötigen unterschiedliche 
Vorfacher (Sinking und Floating).

Gruß


----------



## ClasicII (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Moin!
Ich stand damals genau so da als ich mit dem fliegenfischen angefangen habe.
Fragen über fragen.
Ich hab letzendlich für mich einiege sachen behalten nach dem ich mich durch zig seiten gelesen hab die sich ausschließlich mit dem Fliegenfischen befassen.
1)Als anfänger ist eine WF Schnur zum anfang benutzen.

2)Immer eine Schnurstärke größer wählen.Das hilft ungemein.

3)Rute u. Rolle sollten von guter Qualität sein und an der Schnur sollte man nicht Sparen.

Es ist doch gerade die schnur die beim ff im mittelpunkt steht.
Und gerade als anfänger erleichtert einem eine gute schnur den einstieg ungemein.


Schnüre um 20€ kann man einem empfehlen der 20 jahre ff fischt und der sein handwerk versteht.aber anfänger verlieren mit solchen wäscheleinen schnell die lust


----------



## Paulsdt (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*



ClasicII schrieb:


> 1)Als anfänger ist eine WF Schnur zum anfang benutzen.
> 
> 2)Immer eine Schnurstärke größer wählen.Das hilft ungemein.
> 
> 3)Rute u. Rolle sollten von guter Qualität sein und an der Schnur sollte man nicht Sparen.



Danke für die Hinweise, habe mir jetzt eine Ausrüstung zusammengestellt bestehend aus:
- Greys Gr30 # 4
- Shimano Biocraft LA34
- Guideline Fario Fliegenschnur # 4 

Die Schnur ist zwar keine Klasse höher, aber wohl etwas schwerer als die typische # 4. Hoffe damit am Wochenende/nächste Woche losziehen und einen Fisch fangen zu können. Werde dann berichten


----------



## ClasicII (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quereinsteiger-Set*

Da wünsche ich dir viel glück.
Bei n schon auf deinen bericht gespannt.
Gruss


----------

